# Thoughts on Orange Cassidy



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Cassidy is getting a match against Chris Jericho coming up and it looks like they may finally try to push him as a singles wrestler. He is arguably AEW's biggest ratings draw for whatever reason so I don't think it hurts to capitalize on that but personally I think he's a bit overrated. He is entertaining, no doubt, but he is a bit on the small side and seems like just an average wrestler from what I've seen. What do you think Cassidy's ceiling is? I'm thinking he can be a TNT title contender with possibly a title run with that belt down the road but I don't ever see him being world champion. Thoughts?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I like Orange Cassidy. Had a great match with my boy PAC and has been pretty entertaining for his run so far. His gimmick needs a live audience though or it just comes off stupid. OC vs Jericho should be fun, Jericho will probably win with a Judas Effect in under 10 minutes, which is decent for a guy like OC who they are clearly behind. I don’t really see him as a jobber anymore.

He will definitely be TNT Champion later down the line which is his ceiling I think. They guy is over AF and he has proven to be somewhat of a draw so I don’t mind it at all.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

50 pages incoming

He's amazing - he is a 'Yes' movement waiting to happen

I can see it

Look me in the eyes and tell me this isn't charming as fuck - he even popped Pac






Add to this, in kayfabe, he lures him in - makes Pac underestimate him again and then strikes at the end

as he evolves, and he will evolve - he'll slowly start dropping the sloth act - and then the sky is the limit in terms of how far he can go, as the dude can wrestle


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I think OC is one of those Talents that connects with the crowd to give you that fun break but hes not anoyying comedy for no reason like these other wrestlers tossing random comedy into everything they do that has nothing to do with their personalty. I think theres nothing wrong with having a talent like this to give us a break to have a laugh. The guy knows how to connect with the crowd he gets that and the fact he has the most sold tshirts says enough.

The down fall to this guy is a crowd originated performer. I mean all wrestling is its terrible with out us in the arena but especially OC its really hard to get into his random character when no ones around to react to it


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

I love him. He offers something different to everyone else and knows his character. His matches have been really good as well.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Unique talent, good wrestler underneath the lax persona, and the character has its place, but I maintain the fact that he should not be mixing it up with upper card talents as OC's entire persona is centered around embarrassing his opponent and therefore no one aside from him comes out of a match or feud looking better than when they went in.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

He really needs some kind of bulk or tone if we are going to take him as a serious threat to anyone.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Never thought a weekend at Bernies gimmick would work but man OC is so damn good. In terms of characters him and MJF knock theirs out the park.

His TNT title run will be so good. How’s he gonna hold the belt?

He’s over, can work, has charisma. Total package outside mic skills which I’m sure he has those too if needed.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

OC is not anywhere close to AEW's biggest ratings draw. He may do better than a lot of other guys on the roster, but that's only because AEW only has two legit TV draws - Moxley and Jericho - who are head and shoulders above everyone else in the company. 

He may get a bit of a push, but he's never going to be a legit main eventer or world champion. Anyone who thinks he will, is just setting themselves up for disappointment.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

El Hammerstone said:


> Unique talent, good wrestler underneath the lax persona, and the character has its place, but I maintain the fact that he should not be mixing it up with upper card talents as OC's entire persona is centered around embarrassing his opponent and therefore no one aside from him comes out of a match or feud looking better than when they went in.


There's been a massive difference in his presentation on the Indies VS AEW - which is very important

In the Indies, his opponents played along - they acted as if the sloth offence worked

In AEW that hasn't happened once / its always been 'WTF dude' and then when they try to get offence on him he springs into action

I think this is an important difference, as it does not make the opponent look silly for 'playing along' - he just lulls them into a false sense of security and then strikes


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> There's been a massive difference in his presentation on the Indies VS AEW - which is very important
> 
> In the Indies, his opponents played along - they acted as if the sloth offence worked
> 
> ...


Lulling the opponent into a false sense of security makes sense the first few times, but now that everyone knows what his deal is, there is no logical reason it should work at this stage.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

El Hammerstone said:


> Lulling the opponent into a false sense of security makes sense the first few times, but now that everyone knows what his deal is, there is no logical reason it should work at this stage.


But you still have people underestimating him / like Jericho laughs him off - thinks he's a joke - and then he outwits both him and Hager

Its Bugs Bunny-esque for sure / and you think 'haven't they watched the tapes' - but guys with the Ego (kayfabe) of a Y2J, Pac, Hager, Pentagon, MJF will never take OC seriously - hence he will always outwit them to some degree / as their ego won't let them see his talent


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> Lulling the opponent into a false sense of security makes sense the first few times, but now that everyone knows what his deal is, there is no logical reason it should work at this stage.


Yeah if we are going to pretend none of the talent actually watches the show, it will get dumb fast.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> But you still have people underestimating him / like Jericho laughs him off - thinks he's a joke - and then he outwits both him and Hager
> 
> Its Bugs Bunny-esque for sure / and you think 'haven't they watched the tapes' - but guys with the Ego (kayfabe) of a Y2J, Pac, Hager, Pentagon, MJF will never take OC seriously - hence he will always outwit them to some degree / as their ego won't let them see his talent


It's just a pet peeve of mine when it comes to a narrative; the sudden dumbing down of characters to make a thing or event possible. I know I have personally been instructed to avoid this kind of thing at all costs in writing; it's inconsistent and lazy.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm mostly hot, sometimes cold on him.

I think his character of someone being so lazy but underneath is a tremendous in ring athlete is very unique and usually leads to good comedy and fun matches.

However, there are sometimes where his gimmick goes overboard for me. Like when he was in the Casino Ladder Match at DON, the guy was pissed that he had to climb the ladder to win the match. And it just to the point where you say to yourself "wait, this guy is so pissed and lazy that he doesn't want to climb a ladder to get a World Title shot"?

In situations like that, the gimmick is a bit too much for me. I mean we've heard the old expression in wrestling before. "If they don't care, why should I?" Now OC is quirky enough to make that work, but when he's in big matches like that, I don't find his character that funny to be honest.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Big fan. I remember the first time I seen him on the indies he came out to the ring walking so slow, slower than time itself. I thought for sure he was going to break The Undertaker's one hour walk to the ring, then he continued the gimmick in ring, hands in pocket, slow chops etc, but then BOOM! The guy exploded and there was vitamin C everywhere. The guy can really go when he wants to.










Years ago there was a match between Shawn Michaels and Shelton Benjamin. Benjamin jumped off the top ropes and Michaels hit him with the most beautiful superkick I'd ever seen. I thought such a moment wouldn't be topped in my lifetime. Then Double or Nothing happened. Cassidy just destroyed Dreamer with his superkick.

Step aside Shawn, the king has arrived.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

El Hammerstone said:


> It's just a pet peeve of mine when it comes to a narrative; the sudden dumbing down of characters to make a thing or event possible. I know I have personally been instructed to avoid this kind of thing at all costs in writing; it's inconsistent and lazy.


I think there is the difference in our views

You see it as the guys being dumb, I see it as ego blinding them - a definite characteristic of megalomaniacs everywhere

But fair play, I understand your point / don't agree - but I understand it


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TD Stinger said:


> I'm mostly hot, sometimes cold on him.
> 
> I think his character of someone being so lazy but underneath is a tremendous in ring athlete is very unique and usually leads to good comedy and fun matches.
> 
> ...


Yeah, admittedly - they did the ladder match wrong

He should have 'kicked in gear' as soon as he could with a ladder


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I don’t want Bugs Bunny in my main event scene or around my main even level performers.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Hes a good comedic character who is over.

He has no business being in number one contenders matches and making guys like MJF look silly.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

NXT Only said:


> Never thought a weekend at Bernies gimmick would work but man OC is so damn good. In terms of characters him and MJF knock theirs out the park.
> 
> His TNT title run will be so good. How’s he gonna hold the belt?
> 
> He’s over, can work, has charisma. Total package outside mic skills which I’m sure he has those too if needed.


True i cant wait for his TNT belt run ! I think its a great belt because it will be defended on every tv and ppv event like the famous world TV belt. So regardless of variety of characters holding it as long as they keep doing that it wont matter if a gimmick wrestler has the belt. So many cool guys that will hold it. I still think they should have just used the Term TV belt and not tried to have so much montage to TNT and Ted


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> True i cant wait for his TNT belt run ! I think its a great belt because it will be defended on every tv and ppv event like the famous world TV belt. So regardless of variety of characters holding it as long as they keep doing that it wont matter if a gimmick wrestler has the belt. So many cool guys that will hold it. I still think they should have just used the Term TV belt and not tried to have so much montage to TNT and Ted


In kayfabe be should never want the belt because that would mean he has to work every week.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lheurch said:


> In kayfabe be should never want the belt because that would mean he has to work every week.


Ya could be an issue because i think whats good about him is its not over done hes not over wrestling.His lazyness is paying off.LOL easy job


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The moment OC turns into a real wrestler, he´ll be a SUPERstar. This is like the whole Clark Kent/Superman gimmick or Hogan and Warrior superpowering up. The fans will eat it up, when he goes on a serious wrestling winning streak.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

ElTerrible said:


> The moment OC turns into a real wrestler, he´ll be a SUPERstar. This is like the whole Clark Kent/Superman gimmick or Hogan and Warrior superpowering up. The fans will eat it up, when he goes on a serious wrestling winning streak.


Right?

how are others not seeing it?


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

He looks like macklemore but I like the guy


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

His gimmick got him over and in many ways it has overshadowed what he can bring that would put him to another level. When during the batte royale OC had that one on one with Jungle Boy, I was like wow this guy can actually work! It changed my mind on the guy. But it is linked to a problem in AEW that there has been for some time, that they relied too much on what their talent did BEFORE coming to AEW rather than properly introduce their talent and maximizes their star power. You have a guy with an over gimmick and who actually work, why not feature that right off the bat when Dynamite started instead of him being some lackey who barely had matches? Time to cut the straps off, give him some matches, some wins with good talent. And use the hands in pockets in moderation.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Right?
> 
> how are others not seeing it?


People do see it, they just don't want to see their favourites buried by someone who acts like they don't give a fuck along the way. I like OC, I have said it a hundred times but his entire gimmick is embarrassing his opponent and making them look bad, instead of what it should be, showing off and showing how good he is by doing one or two spots with his hands in his pockets. 

Imagine this, he wrestles a match from the beginning with his hands out of his pockets, he looks good, his opponent looks good and he gets the advantage over his opponent. He climbs to the top rope, the crowd is going wild. He slowly places his hands in his pockets and does a senton from the top rope. That is money. It doesn't bury anyone and it makes him look cocky.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't think he should be a comedy character. I think he should be a cool character.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Orange Cassidy is a geek


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

Once you've seen the act once or twice, then what? 

Fast forward thats what.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Orange Cassidy is one of the worst five things in wrestling along with Marko Stunt, Michael Nakazawa and the other comedy geeks AEW has. He looks like a fan from the crowd, he's smaller than the average man (Seems like the norm for AEW talent) and he doesn't take wrestling seriously so why should I take him seriously?

Although admittedly I do look at the ratings and it's hard to argue that he isn't a ratings winner. I think his best place would be as a mascot for a tag team like he was for the Best Friends. He's kind of bearable in that role but working Jericho is going to be an absolute disgrace.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> There's been a massive difference in his presentation on the Indies VS AEW - which is very important
> 
> In the Indies, his opponents played along - they acted as if the sloth offence worked
> 
> ...


Jericho literally played along this week on TV. If some guy came up to me in a pub, grabbed my hands and tried to put them in my pocket he'd get a stern word and a "The fuck you doing mate?". In the world of wrestling he should be knocked unconscious for even touching Y2J yet we have Cassidy do it and then outsmart two former World Champions...



bdon said:


> I don’t want Bugs Bunny in my main event scene or around my main even level performers.


Bugs Bunny shouldn't even be in the undercard.



Rozzop said:


> Once you've seen the act once or twice, then what?
> 
> Fast forward thats what.


Yup, unless he continues to evolve (And how can he really?) people will sick of him this time next year.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Good look talented cat, I like his "Animal House as a human being" character.

Don't let the Constables of the "No Fun Police" to tell you otherwise.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I like him and he's one of the best things about AEW in my book.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

His one of the genuinely funny comedy characters in wrestling. And because of that people absolutely underestimate how good he is when his serious. This guy came up with drew gulak in chikara and drew gulak is amazing. If he can evolve his gimmick into an rvd/matt riddle type personality and add 20 pounds of muscle he will be world champion.

His current evolution the ceiling is tnt. But yes absolutely don't sleep on this guy


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Cassidy is a star ..fans love him ..his gear always sellout and any youtube Vid with him get mad views ...even folks that dont watch wrestling talks about the guy on twitter

you may not like or agree but this is what peak performance looks like


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cassidy is fun as hell. I do think he's being highly overrated as a worker. He's pretty damn average in-ring. Funny as hell as a character though.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

MontyCora said:


> Good look talented cat, I like his "Animal House as a human being" character.
> 
> Don't let the Constables of the "No Fun Police" to tell you otherwise.


Old timers that don't get it make me like him more


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

He's a parody of wrestling. Why you would include a parody of the genre you are trying to present seriously is so fucking beyond me. It's ridiculously stupid. You know who is a ratings draw? The Rock. He literally draws millions of eyeballs to wrestling when he appears on it. Orange Cassidy being involved in a segment that gets a few thousand estimated people, possibly because of a single box flicking over to laugh at him is _not_ a draw. People use words without realising what they mean or what the consequences of their implications are. 

Orange Cassidy being the best thing about AEW is an _indictment_, not something to glorify. It highlights how under everyone else is.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Pippen94 said:


> Old timers that don't get it make me like him more


We have had our theories. AEW fans tend to get more excited about the negative reactions of certain posters than they do about the actual show. This right here shows who the actual trolls are.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Cult03 said:


> We have had our theories. AEW fans tend to get more excited about the negative reactions of certain posters than they do about the actual show. This right here shows who the actual trolls are.


Boom. It's also good proof that a lot of modern wrestling fans kinda hate wrestling.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Right?
> 
> how are others not seeing it?


People see what it is trying to be -- they just think it doesn't make sense, is stupid, is insulting, and won't give a shit. Wrestling doesn't work the way people who think Orange Cassidy is a SUPERSTAR think it works. It never has and it never will.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> We have had our theories. AEW fans tend to get more excited about the negative reactions of certain posters than they do about the actual show. This right here shows who the actual trolls are.


Well not you guys cause none of you are genuine or witty but when Jim Cornette gets fired up it's fantastic. Kinda like listening to old people complain modern music is just noise.
Can't wait in 20 years I'll be lamenting state of wrestling saying current performers don't give it the respect that orange cassidy did back in day


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

The Wood said:


> People see what it is trying to be -- they just think it doesn't make sense, is stupid, is insulting, and won't give a shit. Wrestling doesn't work the way people who think Orange Cassidy is a SUPERSTAR think it works. It never has and it never will.


There are two things; being over & not being over. That is all


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Pippen94 said:


> There are two things; being over & not being over. That is all


Pippen, we need to get the cloning tools out for you mate - seems like Aussie needs more of you

your countries’ representation on these boards have been horrid so far, glad to see you’re here to bring some normalcy back


----------



## ThenWo/WCW (Jan 8, 2014)

*Orange Cassidy sucks *

Everything Jim Cornette says is true


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Pippen94 said:


> There are two things; being over & not being over. That is all


Taylor Swift is over and would pop a rating. Should she be wrestling Jericho on Dynamite?


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Taylor Swift is over and would pop a rating. Should she be wrestling Jericho on Dynamite?


If she's willing to job yes. If she's not willing to job no.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Are they singing as they wrestle?

if so, i would kinda like to see it


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Pippen94 said:


> There are two things; being over & not being over. That is all



Please come back and say that in the Brodie lee thread when crowds return and no one gives a fuck about him !!


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

He is fine. No issue with him as an opening card act.

I would take him everyday over the Doink and Dink shit we had to sit through in 1994.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> Old timers that don't get it make me like him more


So easy just to blame a demographic for not liking something you like. That way you do not have to put any actual thought into it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> Well not you guys cause none of you are genuine or witty but when Jim Cornette gets fired up it's fantastic. Kinda like listening to old people complain modern music is just noise.
> Can't wait in 20 years I'll be lamenting state of wrestling saying current performers don't give it the respect that orange cassidy did back in day


Yes, because clearly those of us on here that cannot stand the silliness AEW does are lamenting the loss of early 90s WWF. You making it an age issue is just pretty silly. You want to use a tired "old people hate new music" trope instead of honestly looking at the issue.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Pippen94 said:


> There are two things; being over & not being over. That is all


Okay then. Orange Cassidy is not over. If he was, AEW would be watched by more than 800k people every week. 

By the way, there is being over with live crowds, a certain demographic, a certain type of crowd, TV audiences, management and all sorts of categories to associate with the word. Not sure where you pull this one way of looking at it thing, but if you did want to be a reductionist -- Orange Cassidy is not over. 



validreasoning said:


> He is fine. No issue with him as an opening card act.
> 
> I would take him everyday over the Doink and Dink shit we had to sit through in 1994.


That _you_ had to sit through. ;-)


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

When that old timer is a music 


Lheurch said:


> Yes, because clearly those of us on here that cannot stand the silliness AEW does are lamenting the loss of early 90s WWF. You making it an age issue is just pretty silly. You want to use a tired "old people hate new music" trope instead of honestly looking at the issue.


So much easier than addressing a music critic's actual issues. Did they like classic rock? Sure. But hey, they also like it when modern bands do this. No, not put random quacking in their songs, that thing where they actually try to play coherently and have insightful lyrics. That would mean confronting issues with content, as opposed to just dismissing them ad hominem because "old man yells at clouds."


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

Orange Cassidy the gimmick sucks. Not a fan he should be on AEW dark every week which Sonny Kiss. 

I have only watched a couple of matches, doesn't he just do 10 different versions of the DDT?


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I don’t like the hands in pockets schtick...but other than that he is a good mid carder...mid carders and jobbers used to wrestle hogan all the time, even got some offence in to allow for the hulk up comeback...O.C. can pop up against main eventers from time to time for a good match.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Orange Cassidy is really good. In some ways, he is an 80s throwback in that he does a lot with very little. He does very few moves and takes very few bumps. Should be good for his longevity.

I don't know if he will have a "yes" movement style crowd demand for a title reign. For now, he should focus on getting better and winning over the haters, who are numerous and vocal.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Wood said:


> He's a parody of wrestling. Why you would include a parody of the genre you are trying to present seriously is so fucking beyond me. It's ridiculously stupid. You know who is a ratings draw? The Rock. He literally draws millions of eyeballs to wrestling when he appears on it. Orange Cassidy being involved in a segment that gets a few thousand estimated people, possibly because of a single box flicking over to laugh at him is _not_ a draw. People use words without realising what they mean or what the consequences of their implications are.
> 
> Orange Cassidy being the best thing about AEW is an _indictment_, not something to glorify. It highlights how under everyone else is.


Speaking of The Rock, how is standing there for OC's gentle leg kicks any different than laying there for The People's Elbow?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Speaking of The Rock, how is standing there for OC's gentle leg kicks any different than laying there for The People's Elbow?


The opponent is fully conscious for OC's gentle leg kicks.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Speaking of The Rock, how is standing there for OC's gentle leg kicks any different than laying there for The People's Elbow?


The set up for the People's Elbow was a massive spinebuster from a 6'5 260 pound man. Are they meant to get up in the 20-30 seconds it takes The Rock to hit the elbow?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The set up for the People's Elbow was a massive spinebuster from a 6'5 260 pound man. Are they meant to get up in the 20-30 seconds it takes The Rock to hit the elbow?


Why doesn’t he pin them?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Why doesn’t he pin them?


For the same reason a wrestler doesn't pin his opponent when he's on the mat long enough for him to go to the top turnbuckle, motion to the crowd, before coming down with another move.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

El Hammerstone said:


> For the same reason a wrestler doesn't pin his opponent when he's on the mat long enough for him to go to the top turnbuckle, motion to the crowd, before coming down with another move.


so, the same reason they stand there to take OCs kicks? For the show?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> so, the same reason they stand there to take OCs kicks? For the show?


Are you serious dude? If OC threw some weak kicks at the legs of a downed opponent, it would make sense. You have to make a serious leap to make this correlation.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

El Hammerstone said:


> Are you serious dude? If OC threw some weak kicks at the legs of a downed opponent, it would make sense. You have to make a serious leap to make this correlation.


that would make less sense - if the opponent is downed, he should try to pin him or at least hit another big move to put his opponent away


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I like it when he tries.






God, I miss crowds.

I miss PAC too.

Fucking pandemic.


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

He was a highlight when they had crowds. 
He shouldn't appear much until the crowd is back.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Geeee said:


> Speaking of The Rock, how is standing there for OC's gentle leg kicks any different than laying there for The People's Elbow?


The People’s Elbow is very often criticised as one of the worst signature moves of all-time, but even so, the opponent has been beaten to a pulp but one of the most braggadocious and charismatic big men of all-time. It’s a completely different thing from “not trying


LifeInCattleClass said:


> so, the same reason they stand there to take OCs kicks? For the show?


No. That makes no sense. Why would you even try these mental gymnastics? 



LifeInCattleClass said:


> that would make less sense - if the opponent is downed, he should try to pin him or at least hit another big move to put his opponent away


This is a big hole in a lot of guys’ psychology. Going for big moves/wasting time when an opponent is already down is something that subtly takes away from the overall effect of a match. It’s not a cardinal sin though. There is no way it is WORSE than pretending you are not even in a fight though.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

He's a good acrobatic


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This thread is the second time that I've seen Orange Cassidy compared to The Rock this week which is a massive insult to Rock.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Speaking of The Rock, how is standing there for OC's gentle leg kicks any different than laying there for The People's Elbow?


What the fuck? I don't even have words for this shit anymore.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

OC is the only reason I pay attention to Best Friends


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The set up for the People's Elbow was a massive spinebuster from a 6'5 260 pound man. Are they meant to get up in the 20-30 seconds it takes The Rock to hit the elbow?


If anything The People's Elbow is worse because The Rock has won championships with it, whereas OC's opponents do not sell his kicks. They are shown to be ineffective, apart from annoying his opponents/Jim Cornette.

You could argue that OC is employing mental warfare to force his opponent into making mistakes.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Geeee said:


> If anything The People's Elbow is worse because The Rock has won championships with it, whereas OC's opponents do not sell his kicks. They are shown to be ineffective, apart from annoying his opponents/Jim Cornette.
> 
> You could argue that OC is employing mental warfare to force his opponent into making mistakes.


Yeah okay, bro. 6'5 260 pound man dropping his elbow into your chest as hard as he can wouldn't hurt anyone.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jesus Christ


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Jesus Christ


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

elidrakefan76 said:


> He is entertaining, no doubt, but he is a bit on the small side and seems like just an average wrestler from what I've seen. What do you think Cassidy's ceiling is?


Do you think?  ROFL
He is one of the symbols for the AEW bubble. Not his fault, btw. His ceiling is the AEW bubble he is in, but don`t worry, it will grow some more, before it collapses.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Geeee said:


> If anything The People's Elbow is worse because The Rock has won championships with it, whereas OC's opponents do not sell his kicks. They are shown to be ineffective, apart from annoying his opponents/Jim Cornette.
> 
> You could argue that OC is employing mental warfare to force his opponent into making mistakes.


The Rock and Orange Cassidy shouldn't even be mentioned in the same sentence. Cassidy is a geek while the Rock is one of the greatest wrestlers of all-time.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

He's a cancer to Pro Wrestling and AEW. For the most part I can't bare comedy wrestlers, but if they need to be there then they shouldn't be any higher than lower card.

Guys like this clown basically hold up a sign in big bold letters saying THIS IS FAKE PHONEY BULLSHIT - NOW LAUGH MONKEYS! and the sad thing is the AEW geek crowd do eat it up. The only way I want to see him is for him to do his hands in pockets shit with a heavyweight and get his head taken off.

To me, he and the other lower card AEW clowns represent everything wrong with current day mainstream wrestling.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> The Rock and Orange Cassidy shouldn't even be mentioned in the same sentence. Cassidy is a geek while the Rock is one of the greatest wrestlers of all-time.


I bet the rock would love to work with oc - match would be off charts


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

He's brilliant.

The shit he's doing isn't really easy, he makes it look so easy, he's an extremely talented guy who's proven to be an attraction, could do great going form low-card to upper-card. One of my top 5 from AEW that I didn't know before.

However, while his shtick is working keeping, but I would love to have a storyline one day explaining how he came to be, and what could cause him to change. You know, some basic character development, but this doesn't even have to be this year, as long as his current shtick isn't stale, run with it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*He's the greatest comedy gimmick of all time. I loved how he kicked it into high gear last night when he got jumped by two guys. The serious side coming out when it's absolutely necessary is what makes his character perfect.*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

First of all, his character, as much as some people may hate it, is money. It is the thing that gets talked about, makes him stand out, sells merch and is actually funny (subjective). Orange Cassidy is the comedy in wrestling that WWE has tried and failed miserably to achieve for years.

Second, he's an actually good wrestler, which gets overlooked most of the time because shallow people can't see past a gimmick. His character may be entertaining, but if he can't back it up in the ring, he should be an actor, not a wrestler. And Orange Cassidy sure can.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

How is it money? AEW is watched by under 1 million people. It's a nerdy gimmick over with a nerdy audience who also thought The Bullet Club was hot shit, even when it really wasn't doing that well for business in Japan. And no, he's not a good wrestler. He does movez without any context. He's an indy-style spot-monkey, and they don't often hold the attention of general audiences.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

BuckshotLarry said:


> 1 - AEW is viewed by more than 1m people guaranteed as the viewership figures doesn't consider numerous things e.g. people in a different timezone, Americans who aren't able to watch live and may watch a day or two late, people who regularly access the episodes through non-paid illegal streaming sites (I must admit I've done this plenty).
> 
> 2 - AEW is still brand new ffs
> 
> ...


1. Who cares? <1 million watch live in the US. You’re arguing semantics.

2. So? The Rock’s Titan Games is brand new. It got 3.8 million viewers this week.

3. Yeah, because it’s cemented itself there for some reason. Why do that to yourself?

4. Well, this jumped the shark. I don’t even know if that is worth responding to. And we get labeled the trolls?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

The Wood said:


> 1. Who cares? <1 million watch live in the US. You’re arguing semantics.
> 
> 2. So? The Rock’s Titan Games is brand new. It got 3.8 million viewers this week.
> 
> ...


I don't want to start a long and useless debate, but every your comment I've read in the AEW sub is about how you hate everything about AEW. If it's so bad, why are you even here? Your only purpose here is trolling. Get a life.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Punkhead said:


> I don't want to start a long and useless debate, but every your comment I've read in the AEW sub is about how you hate everything about AEW. If it's so bad, why are you even here? Your only purpose here is trolling. Get a life.


Yep, I’m so, so negative on MJF, Jungle Boy and Sammy Guevara. Oh wait, you just made that up. I’m here to offer my clever insights.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Again, i posted this in ratings, but it deserves to be here too

OC videos getting almost double views than anything else - more than Mox, more than FTR / Bucks, more than a title match

people in the comments hating on Jericho - saying this is the first time he is really a heel

OC is AEW’s YES movement waiting to happen


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> very weird
> 
> they must have gotten that masochistic streak watching Aussie cricket the last 10 years


this is what I’ve said for weeks. I don’t get it.

this week I watched the first hour of dynamite and was bored shitless, probably in their top 5 worst shows for me. I turned off and did something better with my time.

I came on here and posted that I thought it was a bad show, then I left it. I didn’t feel the need to look through this thread and have a pop at everyone who thought it was a good one.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

OC kills bitches and is the next big thing in wrestling

i won‘t entertain any counter arguments


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273437604428550150


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Blissmark said:


> Big fan. I remember the first time I seen him on the indies he came out to the ring walking so slow, slower than time itself. I thought for sure he was going to break The Undertaker's one hour walk to the ring, then he continued the gimmick in ring, hands in pocket, slow chops etc, but then BOOM! The guy exploded and there was vitamin C everywhere. The guy can really go when he wants to.
> 
> View attachment 87448
> 
> ...


Absolutely vicious


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> OC kills bitches and is the next big thing in wrestling
> 
> i won‘t entertain any counter arguments
> 
> ...


Holy shit, this is so bad. OC has got no presence whatsoever. He’s scrawny and doesn’t know how to fill space. His double-legs looked soft as piss. His punches look like they couldn’t break a cracker. The false intensity was transparent and cringe-worthy. His “mad” facial expressions look like a cross between “just broken up with” and “constipated.” Jericho looks awful selling for him.

Seriously, he’s just not very good. At all. The guy needs wrestling school, some weight training and a lot of experience.

And the humour of him having a power level is straight out of the 00’s and is dated as hell.

This is not going to catch on. There is no charisma in this idea. It’s got no psychology and it’s not even executed well.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Holy shit, this is so bad. OC has got no presence whatsoever. He’s scrawny and doesn’t know how to fill space. His double-legs looked soft as piss. His punches look like they couldn’t break a cracker. The false intensity was transparent and cringe-worthy. His “mad” facial expressions look like a cross between “just broken up with” and “constipated.” Jericho looks awful selling for him.
> 
> Seriously, he’s just not very good. At all. The guy needs wrestling school, some weight training and a lot of experience.
> 
> ...


Yeah, watching it live I chuckled at Orange Cassidy's punches. Looked really bad and fake.

Also, he's infuriated and has had the shit kicked out him so why would he only show 2% power? Makes no sense.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I just don’t get this Orange Cassidy thing, haha. I don’t get why people think it is “funny” or “cool.” He’s a nerd. Which is fine — I’m not nerd-shaming — but it’s not like the guy even has a Daniel Bryan intensity underneath it all.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Big fan of OC. Don’t mind the hands in packets shtick, but dont like when he wrestles like that. How great was Ortiz v Jackson in the bathroom scene...


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Absolutely vicious


I know, right? I felt bad for Jungle Boy. Just look at him in the back when OC delivers that super kick, I mean you can just see the pain and agony on his face. I bet Jungle Boy didn't think when he went to work that day that he was going to witness murder on TV.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

I find orange Cassidy entertaining. Simple as that.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

The Wood said:


> I just don’t get this Orange Cassidy thing, haha. I don’t get why people think it is “funny” or “cool.” He’s a nerd. Which is fine — I’m not nerd-shaming — but it’s not like the guy even has a Daniel Bryan intensity underneath it all.


I agree with this post. Cassidy is not "the next big thing in wrestling." He's a geek. His gimmick is somewhat entertaining but it seems like a lot of people here make him out to be James Dean or something. He's more geek than cool.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Oc is awesome just friggin awesome. 

Excellent character executed wonderfully the guys popularity is only getting bigger and he's finally getting a big match this is great. 

Once crowds return it will only get better

War ORANGE CASSIDY.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> I agree with this post. Cassidy is not "the next big thing in wrestling." He's a geek. His gimmick is somewhat entertaining but it seems like a lot of people here make him out to be James Dean or something. He's more geek than cool.


Alot of people disagree lol


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Alot of people disagree lol


Well maybe those people are all geeks, too.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Well maybe those people are all geeks, too.


Or maybe you're a geek lmao again completely subjective views bud


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

Erik. said:


> I like it when he tries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"this is awesome" 
"fight forever" 
"this is cringe" 
"we are nerds"


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Well maybe those people are all geeks, too.


 Oh brother... he says on the wrestling forum page


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The fascination even the hardcore fan has with Orange Cassidy is dying. Even if you consider the shtick good (it’s not), it’s getting old. Once you’ve seen it once, you’ve seen it a million times. People are calling for him to “evolve,” but what does that mean? Leaving the stuff you’re apparently into behind?

This is why getting over as a proper worker is important. It means you can go beyond being a one trick pony.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> The fascination even the hardcore fan has with Orange Cassidy is dying. Even if you consider the shtick good (it’s not), it’s getting old. Once you’ve seen it once, you’ve seen it a million times. People are calling for him to “evolve,” but what does that mean? Leaving the stuff you’re apparently into behind?
> 
> This is why getting over as a proper worker is important. It means you can go beyond being a one trick pony.


I love how you can speak for fans lmao

A lot of ppl love OC 

As already stated OCs videos numbers are much higher then anyone else in AEW.

By evolve they mean further his character by getting him in more meaningful storylines .....hence jericho match. 

He doesn't have to leave behind the lackadaisical style he can continue to tweak the little things he does for better timing and to showcase his athleticism along with having some comedic spots its really not all that complicated.

Wrestling gimmicks consist of catchphrases and or gestures that are repeated nonstop his gimmick is no different it may annoy you or whatever but he is more liked then disliked and is for certain on the rise.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I can speak for the fans that are switching off, specifically when it gets to his segments with Jericho, yes.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Or maybe you're a geek lmao again completely subjective views bud


Brandi Rhodes has a youtube cooking video series with AEW wrestlers and I watched the episode the other day where she had Cassidy as a guest. I heard him talk for the first time and he sounds like a total geek trying too hard to be cool.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> I can speak for the fans that are switching off, specifically when it gets to his segments with Jericho, yes.


Then I guess I'm speaking for everyone else


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Brandi Rhodes has a youtube cooking video series with AEW wrestlers and I watched the episode the other day where she had Cassidy as a guest. I heard him talk for the first time and he sounds like a total geek trying too hard to be cool.



Yet another completely subjective view lmao.

If you're trying to get me to change my opinion it's not working I still don't think he's a geek and think you probably are.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Imagine genuinely believing that a 36 year old man who is maybe 5'10 maximum and no larger than 80-85 KG is the future of wrestling.

Look at the size difference between he and Jericho and Jericho isn't large for a pro wrestler. Jericho looks like the guys dad and Orange Cassidy looks like a defiant teenager taking a shot at dad.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm not stuck in the 80s or 90s you don't need to be 6ft 6 250 to be a star.

On another note I'm trying to watch nwa is NWA power their weekly show?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I'm not stuck in the 80s or 90s you don't need to be 6ft 6 250 to be a star.
> 
> On another note I'm trying to watch nwa is NWA power their weekly show?


Nah, you don't need to look like Hogan but at least look like CM Punk or Daniel Bryan...

NWA Power is the weekly show, yeah


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nah, you don't need to look like Hogan but at least look like CM Punk or Daniel Bryan...
> 
> NWA Power is the weekly show, yeah


Those are both bad examples for me 

Cm punk is a horrible mma fighter was gifted training opportunity and was a complete joke of an athlete. (Had to clear my chest lol)I dont like him as a wrestler either.

Daniel Bryan looks like a homeless troll fresh from under a bridge lol.


I've always of course been a fan of big scary guys but I appreciate cruiserweight guys too but this is wrestling which is completely subjective everyone likes what they like.


Ok cool I just watched the 1st episode of power


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Imagine genuinely believing that a 36 year old man who is maybe 5'10 maximum and no larger than 80-85 KG is the future of wrestling.
> 
> Look at the size difference between he and Jericho and Jericho isn't large for a pro wrestler. Jericho looks like the guys dad and Orange Cassidy looks like a defiant teenager taking a shot at dad.


he is Daniel Bryan sized

he‘s a star in the making and there is no two ways about it 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he is Daniel Bryan sized
> 
> he‘s a star in the making and there is no two ways about it 🤷‍♂️












Vs










---

Bryan is obviously a smaller guy but at least he looks like a smaller athlete who hits the gym. Orange Cassidy reminds me of an 18 year old who is rail thin but has abs so thinks they're muscular and buff. 

Bryan looks like a wrestler, Orange Cassidy looks like the guy that would be working in the fruit section (See what I did there?) at your local supermarket.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

OC is currently trending on reddit with 41k upvotes for his performance vs PAC


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Orange Cassidy is the fucking man. There's absouloutly no similarities between him and roman reigns, BUT I had the same feeling when I laid eyes on them for the first time.


For reigns the shield had just debuted. It was the first time they got a real entrance with music and the whole nine. They come walking down the stairs and I'm looking at these guys and that's when I see reigns pulling up the rear. Instantly I knew. "This guy has something" you can just tell. It wasn't a move he did, it wasn't a word he said, but I knew, this guy has something


Fast forward several years later to the first time I saw orange. It was a battle royal. I had no idea who this guy was. He slid in the ring and just stood there. I dunno if it was the camera angle, the shades, the crowd reaction, but I knew. This guy has something.

When you know you know. And I'm rarely wrong about this sort of thing. Cena's debut, shamus, edge...i usually know.I'm not saying he should ever sniff the world title, but for some reason he connects with people. He took a gimmick no one ever thought to use ( most would say for good reason) and he is making it work. 

We fear/hate what we dont understand. I think the majority of his criticism comes from people that just dont get it. And that's ok. You dont have to like orange Cassidy. That's just more freshly squeezed for those of us that know


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Vs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny

yet he gets the pops, views, merch sales and is in the high profile programs

reality > your wishes, dreams and opinions


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Wridacule said:


> Orange Cassidy is the fucking man. There's absouloutly no similarities between him and roman reigns, BUT I had the same feeling when I laid eyes on them for the first time.
> 
> 
> For reigns the shield had just debuted. It was the first time they got a real entrance with music and the whole nine. They come walking down the stairs and I'm looking at these guys and that's when I see reigns pulling up the rear. Instantly I knew. "This guy has something" you can just tell. It wasn't a move he did, it wasn't a word he said, but I knew, this guy has something
> ...


That's just another reason why he's a geek. He uses "freshly squeezed" as his nickname. It doesn't even make sense.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Funny
> 
> yet he gets the pops, views, merch sales and is in the high profile programs
> 
> reality > your wishes, dreams and opinions


Big deal. That's because a lot of wrestling fans are nerds. So are a good number of bookers for that matter.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

elidrakefan76 said:


> That's just another reason why he's a geek. He uses "freshly squeezed" as his nickname. It doesn't even make sense.


Thanks for solidifying my point


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Wridacule said:


> Thanks for solidifying my point


You can be a fan of his if you want as anyone can like whomever they want but I'm telling you, Cassidy will not be the huge star some people seem to think he will. 

He doesn't look like he can beat anyone up in a fight because he is rail thin with little muscle tone, his strikes in the ring are poor and his offense looks weak and I've heard him talk before and he has a very soft, feminine-sounding voice. His ceiling is as TNT champion.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

elidrakefan76 said:


> You can be a fan of his if you want as anyone can like whomever they want but I'm telling you, Cassidy will not be the huge star some people seem to think he will.
> 
> He doesn't look like he can beat anyone up in a fight because he is rail thin with little muscle tone, his strikes in the ring are poor and his offense looks weak and I've heard him talk before and he has a very soft, feminine-sounding voice. His ceiling is as TNT champion.



I agree with most of that. I didn't say he was going to be a huge star. I was trying to say he has an it factor. He may not connect with most people, but he connects with people.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Wridacule said:


> I agree with most of that. I didn't say he was going to be a huge star. I was trying to say he has an it factor. He may not connect with most people, but he connects with people.


There is a place for him and he has a unique gimmick, I'll give him that, but he'll likely top out as TNT champion if he even wins that. They should keep finding a spot for him on Dynamite because he is somewhat of a ratings draw but he is a mid-carder. Nothing wrong with that as plenty of wrestlers have made a nice financial living being mid-carders for most of their career.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> That's just another reason why he's a geek. He uses "freshly squeezed" as his nickname. It doesn't even make sense.


Is it really that hard to put together orange with freshly squeezed?

Are you really lacking the mental power to pick that up? lmfao jeez that surely gave new insight into how your brain works.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Is it really that hard to put together orange with freshly squeezed?
> 
> Are you really lacking the mental power to pick that up? lmfao jeez that surely gave new insight into how your brain works.


Honestly, I think his whole name, nickname and full name, are all lame. I mean can a guy named "Freshly Squeezed" Orange Cassidy ever be a world champion or face of a company? His gimmick has midcard written all over it and it can only go so far. What is he supposed to be, an orange disguised as a wrestler?

They should just shorten his name to Cassidy.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Big deal. That's because a lot of wrestling fans are nerds. So are a good number of bookers for that matter.


fuck, you really Like to hammer On that one bell, don‘t you?

so, you’re a nerd, I’m a nerd, Chip‘s a nerd, Opikk’s a nerd.... and so on and so on

i can live with that, can you?


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> fuck, you really Like to hammer On that one bell, don‘t you?
> 
> so, you’re a nerd, I’m a nerd, Chip‘s a nerd, Opikk’s a nerd.... and so on and so on
> 
> i can live with that, can you?


Nope, I'm not a nerd. I like to view myself as one of the minority hip wrestling fans.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Nope, I'm not a nerd. I like to view myself as one of the minority hip wrestling fans.


ha..hahaha.ahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahaaaaaHHHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHANNAHAHAHAHAHAHNAHAHHhahahahah

dude, just that sentence makes you a f’kn uber geek

welcome to the club


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Funny
> 
> yet he gets the pops, views, merch sales and is in the high profile programs
> 
> reality > your wishes, dreams and opinions


Didn't the AEW rating drop significantly throughout last weeks episode despite people assuming that Jericho would get his comeuppance from Cassidy.

You're right that he kills it on YouTube and Pro Wrestling Tees but lets be real, that's all nerd shit anyway that guys like you, me and others on this board are into. Your average wrestling fan who likes to turn on TNT for some wrestling most likely doesn't care about Cassidy or chuckles at him and that's it.

Cassidy will be one of those guys who has a relatively good year or two in the business and then fade away. Remember how hot Fandango was for like 6 months or so? Orange is the modern version of that.



elidrakefan76 said:


> You can be a fan of his if you want as anyone can like whomever they want but I'm telling you, Cassidy will not be the huge star some people seem to think he will.
> 
> He doesn't look like he can beat anyone up in a fight because he is rail thin with little muscle tone, his strikes in the ring are poor and his offense looks weak and I've heard him talk before and he has a very soft, feminine-sounding voice. His ceiling is as TNT champion.


I think even TNT Champion is generous to be honest.



$Dolladrew$ said:


> Is it really that hard to put together orange with freshly squeezed?
> 
> Are you really lacking the mental power to pick that up? lmfao jeez that surely gave new insight into how your brain works.


He's right that it doesn't make sense though. Look at some other big name stars around the world of wrestling and sports and compare to Orange Cassidy. Keep in mind one guy keeps going on about Orange being the next big thing in wrestling.

Floyd "Money" Mayweather - Speaks for itself, guy is the highest paid boxer in the world and is mega rich.

"The Viper" Randy Orton - He's a snakey guy waiting to strike hard and fast when his opponent doesn't expect it.

"Le Champion" Chris Jericho - He's the champion, feels like a champion and acts like a champion despite not even being one anymore.

"Freshly Squeezed" Orange Cassidy - See my point?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Didn't the AEW rating drop significantly throughout last weeks episode despite people assuming that Jericho would get his comeuppance from Cassidy.
> 
> You're right that he kills it on YouTube and Pro Wrestling Tees but lets be real, that's all nerd shit anyway that guys like you, me and others on this board are into. Your average wrestling fan who likes to turn on TNT for some wrestling most likely doesn't care about Cassidy or chuckles at him and that's it.


that is the wonder of life, time will tell - if he is midcard for lyfe in A year or so, i’ll happily admit it

i’m hoping you do the same when he climbs to the top of the mountain


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Honestly, I think his whole name, nickname and full name, are all lame. I mean can a guy named "Freshly Squeezed" Orange Cassidy ever be a world champion or face of a company? His gimmick has midcard written all over it and it can only go so far. What is he supposed to be, an orange disguised as a wrestler?
> 
> They should just shorten his name to Cassidy.


A troll named Daniel Bryan was wwe champion so was a ****** named john cena.....


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Didn't the AEW rating drop significantly throughout last weeks episode despite people assuming that Jericho would get his comeuppance from Cassidy.
> 
> You're right that he kills it on YouTube and Pro Wrestling Tees but lets be real, that's all nerd shit anyway that guys like you, me and others on this board are into. Your average wrestling fan who likes to turn on TNT for some wrestling most likely doesn't care about Cassidy or chuckles at him and that's it.
> 
> ...


Orange wont be AEW HW champ anytime soon but his star is rising tnt title could be in reach depending on how things play out.


Nicknames merely enhance the character which freshly squeezed does for a guy named orange Cassidy.....no I dont see your point as his nickname pairs perfectly with his character and name.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ha..hahaha.ahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahaaaaaHHHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHANNAHAHAHAHAHAHNAHAHHhahahahah
> 
> dude, just that sentence makes you a f’kn uber geek
> 
> welcome to the club


No, there really are hip wrestling fans as opposed to geek wrestling fans.

The geeks tend to want fellow geeks like Orange Cassidy, Jungle Boy and so on pushed and seem to view them as the future of the business whereas hip wrestling fans tend to like edgy characters like Lance Archer, Jon Moxley etc.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Orange wont be AEW HW champ anytime soon but his star is rising tnt title could be in reach depending on how things play out.
> 
> 
> Nicknames merely enhance the character which freshly squeezed does for a guy named orange Cassidy.....no I dont see your point as his nickname pairs perfectly with his character and name.


Orange Cassidy's nickname does not enhance his name whatsoever and just makes him come across as a bigger geek. Nothing against geeks, of course.

Examples of nicknames that enhance wrestlers:

"The Machine" Brian Cage: A cool nickname for a guy who looks legit and can probably beat up a lot of guys in a legit fight.

"The Viper" Randy Orton: Edgy and fits Orton's heel character perfectly.

"The Rated R Superstar" Edge: Sounds cool and fits his character.

Then we get to "Freshly Squeezed" Orange Cassidy. I hate to beat a dead horse and keep repeating myself but that does nothing whatsoever to enhance his character. What is "freshly squeezed" supposed to mean? It just makes him come across as an even bigger comedy character than he already is.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Again, i posted this in ratings, but it deserves to be here too
> 
> OC videos getting almost double views than anything else - more than Mox, more than FTR / Bucks, more than a title match
> 
> ...


This post didn't age well.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> No, there really are hip wrestling fans as opposed to geek wrestling fans.
> 
> The geeks tend to want fellow geeks like Orange Cassidy, Jungle Boy and so on pushed and seem to view them as the future of the business whereas hip wrestling fans tend to like edgy characters like Lance Archer, Jon Moxley etc.


How old are you to use hip?(extremely nerdy)

Everyone watching pro wrestling is a nerd it's only the nerdest elite that think they are cool (you seriously made me laugh out loud)especially think they are cool based on what characters they like.Based on how much you like to call other people nerds you must be the king basement dwelling nerd.

You are sadly mistaken if you think you are cooler then anyone on this site because of which characters you want to get over......if anything that just solidified how much of a dork you really are.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Orange Cassidy's nickname does not enhance his name whatsoever and just makes him come across as a bigger geek. Nothing against geeks, of course.
> 
> Examples of nicknames that enhance wrestlers:
> 
> ...


All those people have different gimmicks they try to be serious freshly squuezed completely suits him and his character he isn't trying to strike fear into people's hearts he's a comedic style wrestler so it fits him perfectly. 


Rated r superstar is so lame....the tv show hes on is barely above a G rating and edge hasn't done anything rated R his whole career it doesn't make sense at all.

(See it's all subjective bud)


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> How old are you to use hip?(extremely nerdy)
> 
> Everyone watching pro wrestling is a nerd it's only the nerdest elite that think they are cool (you seriously made me laugh out loud)especially think they are cool based on what characters they like.Based on how much you like to call other people nerds you must be the king basement dwelling nerd.
> 
> You are sadly mistaken if you think you are cooler then anyone on this site because of which characters you want to get over......if anything that just solidified how much of a dork you really are.


I disagree that everyone who watches pro wrestling is a nerd. Do you view Mike Tyson, one of the greatest boxers of all-time as a nerd? He is a big wrestling fan as are other famous celebrities who a lot of people would refer to as "cool."
Wrestling definitely has a lot of fans who would be classified as nerds but there are also cool or edgy aspects of wrestling that draw in other fans that aren't nerds.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> All those people have different gimmicks they try to be serious freshly squuezed completely suits him and his character he isn't trying to strike fear into people's hearts he's a comedic style wrestler so it fits him perfectly.
> 
> 
> Rated r superstar is so lame....the tv show hes on is barely above a G rating and edge hasn't done anything rated R his whole career it doesn't make sense at all.
> ...


I dunno man, Edge had sex (In kayfabe) on live television. That's pretty R-Rated...


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I dunno man, Edge had sex (In kayfabe) on live television. That's pretty R-Rated...



Lmao yeah that was so stupid ....

Edge is not rated R 

Val venus was supposed to be a former porn star it woulda suited him better.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Lmao yeah that was so stupid ....
> 
> Edge is not rated R
> 
> Val venus was supposed to be a former porn star it woulda suited him better.


No. Val Venis would have been the "Rated X Superstar."


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> I disagree that everyone who watches pro wrestling is a nerd. Do you view Mike Tyson, one of the greatest boxers of all-time as a nerd? He is a big wrestling fan as are other famous celebrities who a lot of people would refer to as "cool."
> Wrestling definitely has a lot of fans who would be classified as nerds but there are also cool or edgy aspects of wrestling that draw in other fans that aren't nerds.


Absolutely hes a nerd so is ANYONE watching pro wrestling over the age of 15 or 16 lol.

You're watching ppl fake fight in spandex knowing its predetermined and still pretending its real....nothing screams nerdom more except perhaps ppl thinking they are in fact cool or edgy because of the characters they choose to be a fan of.


Newsflash you're not cool and definetly not cooler or edgier then anyone else on here youre a nerd just like everyone else.

Cool wrestling fans only exist in their own mind lol


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> No. Val Venis would have been the "Rated X Superstar."


Actually itd be Rated XXX


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Absolutely hes a nerd so is ANYONE watching pro wrestling over the age of 15 or 16 lol.
> 
> You're watching ppl fake fight in spandex knowing its predetermined and still pretending its real....nothing screams nerdom more except perhaps ppl thinking they are in fact cool or edgy because of the characters they choose to be a fan of.
> 
> ...


I don't know man, I'd agree that being into a certain character or not means nothing but I'm not so sure everyone who watches wrestling is a nerd. Me personally I'm into some nerdy things (Wrestling, Video Games, This forum etc) but wouldn't identify as a nerd and I'm not so sure everyone here would. You for example, do not come across as nerdy, most of us on here don't to be honest.

The actual wrestling nerds are those who try to judge or pretend they are experts on the topic without having stepped foot in the business. I remember on another forum massive nerd outrage when Daniel Bryan didn't win the rumble that year and anyone who wanted it to play out on TV or see what would happen would be shouted down or banned. Then Daniel Bryan won the main event of WrestleMania and those same nerds took credit for it like it wasn't the plan all along and they got something done because they were mad. Those are the real nerds.

To me a nerd is like a kissless virgin type who can't get girls, is overweight, socially inept, doesn't work etc so maybe your definition is different.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Absolutely hes a nerd so is ANYONE watching pro wrestling over the age of 15 or 16 lol.
> 
> You're watching ppl fake fight in spandex knowing its predetermined and still pretending its real....nothing screams nerdom more except perhaps ppl thinking they are in fact cool or edgy because of the characters they choose to be a fan of.
> 
> ...


Not all of them wear spandex and I'm 100% heterosexual so I try not to pay attention to the outfits unless it's the ladies like my favorite, Sasha Banks. I'm also a big MMA fan but I watch both more for the combat and physicality aspect. I'm also a big pro football fan.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't know man, I'd agree that being into a certain character or not means nothing but I'm not so sure everyone who watches wrestling is a nerd. Me personally I'm into some nerdy things (Wrestling, Video Games, This forum etc) but wouldn't identify as a nerd and I'm not so sure everyone here would. You for example, do not come across as nerdy, most of us on here don't to be honest.
> 
> The actual wrestling nerds are those who try to judge or pretend they are experts on the topic without having stepped foot in the business. I remember on another forum massive nerd outrage when Daniel Bryan didn't win the rumble that year and anyone who wanted it to play out on TV or see what would happen would be shouted down or banned. Then Daniel Bryan won the main event of WrestleMania and those same nerds took credit for it like it wasn't the plan all along and they got something done because they were mad. Those are the real nerds.
> 
> To me a nerd is like a kissless virgin type who can't get girls, is overweight, socially inept, doesn't work etc so maybe your definition is different.


We are on a website debating pro wrestling sorry guys but we are the nerdest elite.

What you're describing is a social outcast and or straight loser or a character out of the movie nerds.

If you watch grown men in tights fake fight to a predetermined ending and still treat it like its real.....you're a nerd(myself included)


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Not all of them wear spandex and I'm 100% heterosexual so I try not to pay attention to the outfits unless it's the ladies like my favorite, Sasha Banks. I'm also a big MMA fan but I watch both more for the combat and physicality aspect. I'm also a big pro football fan.


 

I'm heterosexual too that has nothing to do with anything my point is you're watching grown men in costumes, masks,face paint etc pretending they are legit badasses......its well nerdy lol

I've been in the mixed martial arts industry for nearly 20 years I watch mma for ACTUAL fights pro wrestling is pure entertainment it's not a real sport its dedicated to children and nostalgic nerds like myself.

But what really makes you nerdy is your insistence that liking edgy or cool characters makes you a "hip" fan ....(so fucking funny)


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I'm heterosexual too that has nothing to do with anything my point is you're watching grown men in costumes, masks,face paint etc pretending they are legit badasses......its well nerdy lol
> 
> I've been in the mixed martial arts industry for nearly 20 years I watch mma for ACTUAL fights pro wrestling is pure entertainment it's not a real sport its dedicated to children and nostalgic nerds like myself.


A good number of wrestlers are legit badasses and ex-pro athletes. Sure, there are a lot of geeks in wrestling but there are also plenty who could kick ass for real if they chose to do MMA or boxing.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> A good number of wrestlers are legit badasses and ex-pro athletes. Sure, there are a lot of geeks in wrestling but there are also plenty who could kick ass for real if they chose to do MMA or boxing.


As I mentioned I'm a hardcore mma fan I'm well aware there are some real badasses that came from mma the most successful being brock lesnar but guys like fujita and inoki showed the might of pro wrestling too....but that wasnt what I was talking about.

My point is your buying into an act that is known to be fake it is in fact nerdy.

The fact you think who you're a fan of makes you cooler doesn't really help you out much either.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Are these conversations real life?

@elidrakefan76 - dude.... c’mon


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> As I mentioned I'm a hardcore mma fan I'm well aware there are some real badasses that came from mma the most successful being brock lesnar but guys like fujita and inoki showed the might of pro wrestling too....but that wasnt what I was talking about.
> 
> My point is your buying into an act that is known to be fake it is in fact nerdy.
> 
> The fact you think who you're a fan of makes you cooler doesn't really help you out much either.


The guy in your profile pic looks like the biggest nerd. Is that you? Hahaha! I bet you really strike fear into people in real life. (sarcasm) That half-goatee looks real intimidating.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> The guy in your profile pic looks like the biggest nerd. Is that you? Hahaha! I bet you really strike fear into people in real life. (sarcasm)


Yeah because I totally have been gloating about being a badass right????Let's see what you look like tough guy LMFAO Bet you don't have the balls to show what you look like in fear of your ugly,fat,neckbeard ever seeing the light of day.

I'm not the one thinking im cool because I like edgy characters and think the more I call people nerds the less it makes me one.....that's all you buddy.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

lol. I think I struck a nerve.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Are these conversations real life?
> 
> @elidrakefan76 - dude.... c’mon


What the heck kind of username is LifeInCattleClass? That's almost as nonsensical as Orange Cassidy.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> lol. I think I struck a nerve.


If by struck a nerve means prove you're sharp as a butter knife then oh yes.

Please tell me again how your a hip wrestling fan because you like edgy characters _  _


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Are these conversations real life?
> 
> @elidrakefan76 - dude.... c’mon


Yes they are LMFAO

guy seriously thinks he's a hip wrestling fan because he likes lance archer and "edgy characters "  😂🤣


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yes they are LMFAO
> 
> guy seriously thinks he's a hip wrestling fan because he likes lance archer and "edgy characters "  😂🤣


There is such a thing as a hip wrestling fan because as I mentioned, not all wrestling fans are nerds. Just like not all moves in wrestling are fake. That's why you see wrestlers with legit busted noses, mouths etc during matches. The outcomes are predetermined but many of the dives and other acrobatic moves that they do aren't fake and they take talent. 

Wrestling is just like watching MMA except that most of the punches and strikes aren't real. But if you suspend disbelief, it can feel like you're watching MMA. A big part of why I like wrestling are the in-ring and backstage promo's which MMA doesn't really have.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

There are "cool" wrestlers and there are geek wrestlers. Just like there are cool people and there are geeks in real life. Wrestling fans typically like wrestlers that they can relate to and have a similar mindset to what they have. As an example, Orange Cassidy and Cody fans are probably geeks while Jon Moxley and Brian Cage fans are probably cool.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

We're here discussing wrestling so it's stupid to make things personal. Let's just stick to wrestling and enough with the nerd etc name-calling.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

"Wrestling is just like watching MMA except that most of the punches and strikes aren't real"

🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


I'm done with you bro you just proved yet again you dont know what you're talking about.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> There are "cool" wrestlers and there are geek wrestlers. Just like there are cool people and there are geeks in real life. Wrestling fans typically like wrestlers that they can relate to and have a similar mindset to what they have. As an example, Orange Cassidy and Cody fans are probably geeks while Jon Moxley and Brian Cage fans are probably cool.


This logic makes me think you are quite young....lol your logic is fatally flawed my friend and quite narrow minded.

Just because a character is supposed to be cool or a tough guy doesn't mean all their fans are the same like seriously how old are you ?I'd love to know


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> We're here discussing wrestling so it's stupid to make things personal. Let's just stick to wrestling and enough with the nerd etc name-calling.


You get what you give....

Maybe layoff calling people nerds and you won't get confronted about you being one.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

elidrakefan76 said:


> There are "cool" wrestlers and there are geek wrestlers. Just like there are cool people and there are geeks in real life. Wrestling fans typically like wrestlers that they can relate to and have a similar mindset to what they have. As an example, Orange Cassidy and Cody fans are probably geeks while Jon Moxley and Brian Cage fans are probably cool.


So everyone who loves Tony Stark is a cool confident sexy funny playboy. There's absolutely no geeky creepy weirdo dweebs who love Tony Stark. 

You only have to think about your logic for like, 5 seconds before you realize it's bullshit.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Then I guess I'm speaking for everyone else


Cool. You’ve got a few thousand, I’ve got the rest of the planet, haha.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Goofy, illogical, lowbrow parody of a lazy person that belongs on Chikara and nowhere else.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> "Wrestling is just like watching MMA except that most of the punches and strikes aren't real"
> 
> 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣
> 
> ...


Bit harsh mate. Bit harsh.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

elidrakefan76 said:


> What the heck kind of username is LifeInCattleClass? That's almost as nonsensical as Orange Cassidy.


Its from when I ran a travel blog and saw the world, experiencing new things every week

‘life in cattle class’ - means ‘life in the economy seats‘ of the plane - otherwise known as ‘cattle class’

what kinda name is ‘elidrakefan76’....... oh, wait..... a fanboy one 🤷‍♂️

SO HIP BRO!!!!

ps> I’m just yanking your chain


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I actually really like your username, LifeInCattleClass.


----------



## DarkMyau (Jun 22, 2020)

Hes good as long as the Best Friends are in the ring....But he really isnt that good in the ring. The PAC match bored me to be honest.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I hope he has a good second act, cuz once this becomes stale, he's screwed


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Hephaesteus said:


> I hope he has a good second act, cuz once this becomes stale, he's screwed


I'm guessing that Cassidy will top out as TNT champion if he even wins that belt but you're right, his act will get stale and then I expect him to fade back into obscurity.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Cool. You’ve got a few thousand, I’ve got the rest of the planet, haha.


Except the rest of the planet doesn't watch wrasslin lol


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Except the rest of the planet doesn't watch wrasslin lol


That's kind of my point, haha. 

Actually, considering SmackDown got about 2 million viewers this week, most wrasslin' fans don't even watch AEW. Those are the ones still watching. There are plenty of fans that don't really have time for these modern products.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> That's kind of my point, haha.
> 
> Actually, considering SmackDown got about 2 million viewers this week, most wrasslin' fans don't even watch AEW. Those are the ones still watching. There are plenty of fans that don't really have time for these modern products.



Aew still gets solid numbers week in and week out no worries bruh.

Plus you said you were speaking for the fans tuning out which doesn't account for the ppl not even watching in the first place as they'd have no opinion on wrestling.

Aew is doing just fine with room to improve but they are far from failing.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Aew still gets solid numbers week in and week out no worries bruh.
> 
> Plus you said you were speaking for the fans tuning out which doesn't account for the ppl not even watching in the first place as they'd have no opinion on wrestling.
> 
> Aew is doing just fine with room to improve but they are far from failing.


It depends what you mean by solid numbers. 

AEW is currently sitting at about 60% of the people who started watching it. People are tuning out. Orange Cassidy is not helping with that.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> It depends what you mean by solid numbers.
> 
> AEW is currently sitting at about 60% of the people who started watching it. People are tuning out. Orange Cassidy is not helping with that.


Throughout its lifespan its averaged 829,267 viewers that's solid numbers imo.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Throughout its lifespan its averaged 835,192 viewers that's solid numbers imo.


It's the lowest rated major promotion in a long time and dropped from 1.4 million.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It's the lowest rated major promotion in a long time and dropped from 1.4 million.


It's the first year of life and the hole covid thing definetly screwed up some of the plans.

Smackdown and raw have been around decades with loyal followers AEW saw a really strong debut but has dwindled some but averaging 800,000 viewers ain't shabby and with live crowds coming back and talent being able to travel again numbers could go up but they definetly are not really doing that bad.

Aew isn't on the level of smackdown or raw branding wise it simply hasn't been around but if you look at NXT on the same night has had roughly the same dip in numbers.

While the peak viewers have dipped the average isn't bad at all we shall see if they stay,grow, or dip further I'm keeping tabs on #s so this will be a recurring topic(I used to keep the UFC and bellator numbers as well as Coker led bellator vs Bjorn era if very familiar with this subject)


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It's the lowest rated major promotion in a long time and dropped from 1.4 million.


Aew might be considered a major promotion due to it having a tv deal, solid money backers,and a few big stars but this isn't WCW or even TNA having straight legends wrestling to draw in the mammoth numbers.

They have a few guys like jericho and mox but realistically they dont have the drawing power from sheer stars yet to draw in casuals. As they build up some guys and likely shuffle the roster around we could see that change.

Again its real early in their life and once things return to normal we'll see how it goes but they are far from failing,beating NXT numbers.I dont see any other promotion doing that.Even if NWA was on TNT I doubt they'd have the number AEW does they'd have the same issues of not having draw power from stars.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Throughout its lifespan its averaged 829,267 viewers that's solid numbers imo.


That’s really quite bad for wrestling. With three shows, the WWE draws about 4.5 million viewers each week (not unique, but for all intents and purposes). AEW’s not exactly killing it.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> That’s really quite bad for wrestling. With three shows, the WWE draws about 4.5 million viewers each week (not unique, but for all intents and purposes). AEW’s not exactly killing it.


I already addressed that above


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Aew might be considered a major promotion due to it having a tv deal, solid money backers,and a few big stars but this isn't WCW or even TNA having straight legends wrestling to draw in the mammoth numbers.
> 
> They have a few guys like jericho and mox but realistically *they dont have the drawing power from sheer stars yet to draw in casuals*. As they build up some guys and likely shuffle the roster around we could see that change.
> 
> Again its real early in their life and once things return to normal we'll see how it goes but they are far from failing,beating NXT numbers.I dont see any other promotion doing that.Even if NWA was on TNT I doubt they'd have the number AEW does they'd have the same issues of not having draw power from stars.


Nobody is doing that today.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I already addressed that above


No, you didn't. You said they're a young promotion, which is a complete non-sequitur. 



rbl85 said:


> Nobody is doing that today.


All the more opening for someone to re-engage people (instead of losing fans).


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Aew is doing just fine hell aew dark sees more views the nwa powerrr there is still plenty in store.

As I mentioned being young means there will be more roster moves and with the 2nd show coming storylines should be more fluent.

averaging 800,000 viewers isn't on par with smackdown or raw but anyone thinking they would is nuts in the first place.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Aew is doing just fine hell aew dark sees more views the nwa powerrr there is still plenty in store.
> 
> As I mentioned being young means there will be more roster moves and with the 2nd show coming storylines should be more fluent.
> 
> averaging 800,000 viewers isn't on par with smackdown or raw but anyone thinking they would is nuts in the first place.


NWA Powerrr is a medium sized budget independent with one wrestler under any kind of real contract. It's not fair to compare AEW and the NWA.

I don't see story lines being more fluid because they don't have anyone who knows how to actually do that.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> NWA Powerrr is a medium sized budget independent with one wrestler under any kind of real contract. It's not fair to compare AEW and the NWA.
> 
> I don't see story lines being more fluid because they don't have anyone who knows how to actually do that.


It's about as fair as comparing AEW to smackdown or raw.

And that's aew dark that has a very low budget as well 

That's your opinion but I don't agree I think there will be much better in the future.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Can someone please explain to me why it is insane to think that comparing a show on basic cable to another show on basic cable is crazy? Why do people think that being new is a bad thing for AEW? The Rock's Titan Games, in its second season, got over 4 million people on NBC its season premier. That doesn't have 20 years of history. I don't understand where this argument comes from. Is the idea brand recognition? Because, yes, that's a thing -- but look at ANY OTHER TYPE OF BUSINESS. There are new food chains, new musical artists, new filmmakers, new actors, new fads, new everything that take off. I don't get this "AEW should do average in the ratings because it is new" mentality at all. There are ~2 million people each week that give WWE programming a chance, even right now when it is dire. To capture less than half that disenfranchised audience is on you.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Can someone please explain to me why it is insane to think that comparing a show on basic cable to another show on basic cable is crazy? Why do people think that being new is a bad thing for AEW? The Rock's Titan Games, in its second season, got over 4 million people on NBC its season premier. That doesn't have 20 years of history. I don't understand where this argument comes from. Is the idea brand recognition? Because, yes, that's a thing -- but look at ANY OTHER TYPE OF BUSINESS. There are new food chains, new musical artists, new filmmakers, new actors, new fads, new everything that take off. I don't get this "AEW should do average in the ratings because it is new" mentality at all. There are ~2 million people each week that give WWE programming a chance, even right now when it is dire. To capture less than half that disenfranchised audience is on you.


Titan games isn't wrestling that has nothing to do with what we are talking about LMFAO.

Wrestling much like mma is a niche sport for almost the entire fanbase outside the hardcores the entire sport is defined by one company UFC/WWE garnering sustained interest is not an easy task in fact aew currently tops bellator average ratings that once were in the millions.

The ufc averages millions of viewers yet televised company's like PFL and Bellator cannot pull comparable numbers.....its really not hard to comprehend.

Aews numbers are solid no matter how hard you try to spin it.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Titan games isn't wrestling that has nothing to do with what we are talking about LMFAO.
> 
> Wrestling much like mma is a niche sport for almost the entire fanbase outside the hardcores the entire sport is defined by one company UFC/WWE garnering sustained interest is not an easy task in fact aew currently tops bellator average ratings that once were in the millions.
> 
> ...


Titan Games is a new show that garners millions of viewers within the same realm as wrestling (athletic people competing). The whole “young products don’t draw” thing is bullshit. It has everything to do with what we’re talking about.

Wrestling doesn’t have to be niche. You’re starting at a defeated point. “Wrestling is always going to suck, so you’ve got to compare it to other suck.” No.

I’ve never even heard of PFL and have only heard of Bellator in a wrestling context. That is a problem with their promotion. It doesn’t mean that they are disadvantaged because they are young. At this point they are 12 years old. Are we still even calling them young?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Titan Games is a new show that garners millions of viewers within the same realm as wrestling (athletic people competing). The whole “young products don’t draw” thing is bullshit. It has everything to do with what we’re talking about.
> 
> Wrestling doesn’t have to be niche. You’re starting at a defeated point. “Wrestling is always going to suck, so you’ve got to compare it to other suck.” No.
> 
> I’ve never even heard of PFL and have only heard of Bellator in a wrestling context. That is a problem with their promotion. It doesn’t mean that they are disadvantaged because they are young. At this point they are 12 years old. Are we still even calling them young?


You are correct that new products always bring big interest. If a new restaurant opens up in my town you see hype for it much like AEW had.

AEW should be killing it right now and struggling 2-3 years in when the newness wears off.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Titan Games is a new show that garners millions of viewers within the same realm as wrestling (athletic people competing). The whole “young products don’t draw” thing is bullshit. It has everything to do with what we’re talking about.
> 
> Wrestling doesn’t have to be niche. You’re starting at a defeated point. “Wrestling is always going to suck, so you’ve got to compare it to other suck.” No.
> 
> I’ve never even heard of PFL and have only heard of Bellator in a wrestling context. That is a problem with their promotion. It doesn’t mean that they are disadvantaged because they are young. At this point they are 12 years old. Are we still even calling them young?


Titan games is not comparable to wrestling period bro that's laughable the demographic reaches way more people then anyone who would ever watch wrestling.


Niche doesn't mean it sucks.... MMA is considered a niche sport even though it is seen by millions of people, annually brings in millions of dollars ,is on ESPN,and gets excellent ppv numbers....mma doesn't suck but the reality is not everyone wants to see 2 guys punch and kick each other the appeal is very limited outside the hardcore fanbase and limited casual viewers.


Much like mma wrestling is a niche sport it is not viewed by alot of people period and that's just facts.


Furthermore AEW is exactly like Bellator in terms of its position in the sport and has the same issue garnering WWE/ UFC viewers to watch their product even with some high profile athlete acquisitions.

Ufc/Wwe is seen as the entire sport to the vast majority of fans and misr of those fans even while pissin and moaning about the product wont watch alternatives and will blindly still watch the product they cry about.


Bellator was not seen as a major entity until bjorn rebney left the company and Coker was brought on shortly after securing a tv deal on paramount (aew getting tnt deal identical)They saw millions of viewers initially averaging excellent numbers which slowly degraded after time not because of sub par content either just the new toy effect war off and we seen casuals tube out exposing the real base audience of hardcores being less then half of initial numbers.



I've had lengthy conversations on sherdog about viewership numbers comparisons between mma and wredtling the numbers are extremely similar and this comparison of aew and bellator when it got its tv deal are very good.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Wrestling should be one of the most watched things on television. Why would you think TG appeals to a wider demographic? It’s starting at the same point “wrestling is niche, deal with it.” No.


----------



## DarkMyau (Jun 22, 2020)

I think comparing AEW to WWE with TV ratings is missing the point.

Rome wasnt built in a day and AEW isnt even a year old yet. So to comapre them on that basic is silly. AEW is a growing brand while WWE is a declining brand.

Less people watch WWE this year than they did last year. Same for the years before that. And if you think Raw is the flagship show you arnt talking to WWE fans.

Universally every WWE fan I have talked to or read their comments on several forums all say NXT is the good show. Raw is boring at best and god awful at worst and three hours is too long. That is what they all say.

I wouldn't know I have not watched Raw since 2002 when Triple H's ego trip turned me off.

So its really NXT vs AEW and well AEW has won that pretty consistantly.

Also your ignoring the fact that WWE wrestlers cant wait to leave WWE and join AEW. Chris Jericho who was easily the no 1 wrestler world wide in 2019 was in AEW. John Moxley who was WWE top star couldnt wait to leave. Brodie Lee couldnt wait to leave and Matt Hardy opted out just to leave too. Not to mention WWES top tag team The revival just jumped.

No one is jumping the other way. In fact even more are outright asking for releases. WWE is creatively oppressive and wrestlers are tired of being blamed for doing what they are told to do resulting in the decline.

I cant wait to see Adam Coles and the New Days AEW debut. Face facts.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

DarkMyau said:


> I think comparing AEW to WWE with TV ratings is missing the point.
> 
> Rome wasnt built in a day and AEW isnt even a year old yet. So to comapre them on that basic is silly. AEW is a growing brand while WWE is a declining brand.
> 
> ...


AEW is not a growing brand though. It's has less viewers over time and is decreasing at a comparable rate to WWE, who are at least bolstered by their giant TV deals. Yes, internet fans piss all over WWE, but internet fans also think that TNA Matt Hardy was the hottest gimmick in the world, when that is just empirically impossible. The internet feeds its own myths. 

It's not really NXT vs. AEW. Raw and SmackDown both have several times the viewership of either NXT or AEW, in both terms of general viewership and what people obsess over as the key demo. And AEW only wins in the sense that a general trend seems to estimate them a little bit ahead. The ratings gap between the two is insignificant. 

Chris Jericho was not the #1 wrestler worldwide in 2019. And WWE talent aren't just waiting to leave. Plenty of talent were curious when AEW started up, then they have seen the fruits of those seeds and almost everyone worth a shit has decided to re-sign with WWE. AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, The Usos and Randy Orton, for example. You will likely be able to add Rey Mysterio, Daniel Bryan and Jeff Hardy to that list. CM Punk chose to work with WWE Backstage and Cain Velasquez chose WWE over AEW too.

A potential post-Vince world drew interest, but if you want to be a star, you still need the exposure of WWE. That's why it's more likely you're going to see MJF's WWE debut as opposed to Adam Cole's AEW debut.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Wrestling should be one of the most watched things on television. Why would you think TG appeals to a wider demographic? It’s starting at the same point “wrestling is niche, deal with it.” No.



You're highly over estimating the interest in professional wrestling atleast here in the States,wrestling is viewed by children and nostalgic older fans there is no casual fanbase people don't give a shit about it.

Titan games appeals to a wider demographic because...

1)The rocks name is all over it, the rock has transcended wrestling his almost more well known for acting at this point and has a huge fanbase.

2)its a friggin competitive gameshow it is NOT pro wrestling like seriously move on.

Pro wrestling is not a big thing anymore the audience has slowly shriveled since the monday night wars no product under any management is bringing those numbers back.

What name draws does aew have that's supposed to draw millions every week? Jericho and moxley?

Aews plan all along has been to build up new stars they never thought they'd be competitors to WWE that position was defacto due to having the tv deal the roster and product is far from a finished product.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Another “wrestling sucks, get over it” argument. Wrestling not being popular is no justification for how it got there.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Another “wrestling sucks, get over it” argument. Wrestling not being popular is no justification for how it got there.


No it's the reality of the perception of wrestling here its soap opera with bodyslams it's not that big of a deal people know it's fake it limits the audience especially with real combat sports becoming more prevalent. 

Wrestling overall audience has shrank drastically since the boom period that isn't opinion that's FACT.

Again this relates to mma as they've seen the same decline in viewers after a major boom period.Again ufc and bellator are in identical spots as WWE and aew.


No wrestling show outside the wwe is going to consistently garner over 1 million views without major names for anyone to think otherwise is very foolish. This isn't the good ol days the pool of viewers is dwindling.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> No it's the reality of the perception of wrestling here its soap opera with bodyslams it's not that big of a deal people know it's fake it limits the audience especially with real combat sports becoming more prevalent.
> 
> Wrestling overall audience has shrank drastically since the boom period that isn't opinion that's FACT.
> 
> ...


I’m not saying the audience hasn’t gotten smaller. I’m saying that the audience getting smaller is not an excuse for not trying to increase the size of the current audience.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

It was really just a matter of time before they made him wrestle. They didn't pay him money just to stand on the sidelines. I wonder if they'll have him break off from Best Friends at some point. 

Him facing Jericho is too big of a leap though. He does get a good pop but he's not a main event guy. That being said, he has grown on me. Sure his gimmick is a little silly, but in a world where wrestling has become so damn boring (WWE), I'll take silly over boring any day of the week.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Metalhead1 said:


> It was really just a matter of time before they made him wrestle. They didn't pay him money just to stand on the sidelines. I wonder if they'll have him break off from Best Friends at some point.
> 
> Him facing Jericho is too big of a leap though. He does get a good pop but he's not a main event guy. That being said, he has grown on me. Sure his gimmick is a little silly, but in a world where wrestling has become so damn boring (WWE), I'll take silly over boring any day of the week.


That’s really Hobson’s choice, isn’t it?


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

The Wood said:


> That’s really Hobson’s choice, isn’t it?


To a certain degree. Their roster does have limitations. And that's part of the problem. Same guys every week, different configuration of matches. That could certainly be the reason why they put him in there vs Jericho.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Metalhead1 said:


> To a certain degree. Their roster does have limitations. And that's part of the problem. Same guys every week, different configuration of matches. That could certainly be the reason why they put him in there vs Jericho.


I think they are just trying to have Jericho give Cassidy a rub to get him more over. We'll see if he gets the upset win vs. Jericho at Fyterfest. If he does, that means that AEW has plans for him. If he loses, he'll probably fall back to being just another guy in the Best Friends group.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> I think they are just trying to have Jericho give Cassidy a rub to get him more over. We'll see if he gets the upset win vs. Jericho at Fyterfest. If he does, that means that AEW has plans for him. If he loses, he'll probably fall back to being just another guy in the Best Friends group.


OC will beat Pac, you heard it here.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> I’m not saying the audience hasn’t gotten smaller. I’m saying that the audience getting smaller is not an excuse for not trying to increase the size of the current audience.


Just because they aren't doing things you like doesn't mean they aren't trying.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Just because they aren't doing things you like doesn't mean they aren't trying.


If they're trying, they're failing miserably. And the fans seem to suggest that they aren't and that they shouldn't.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> If they're trying, they're failing miserably. And the fans seem to suggest that they aren't and that they shouldn't.


That's subjective as the 800k average viewers are engaged enough to tune in each week.If Serious wrestling is what ppl wanted WWE would be doing that and NWA powerrr wouldn't be beaten by 300k or more viewers by aew dark.

Yes raw,smackdown,nxt combined garner 4million viewers but that fanbase is largely only consuming WWE product nothing else regardless of what wrestling is on.

I dont care what company it is you can right now switch AEW with any org they wouldn't be doing better its brand recognition and star power 2 things are doesn't have alot of yet.Aew hasn't been around long and let's face it jericho and moxley are big time guys but outside of them who can you point to that fans would tune in for?.AEW is trying to build guys up which requires patience.

Aews philosophy has been to build it's own stars which obviously takes time I seen it with bellator it took a few years before people gave their homegrown talent the props they deserved.AEW is still finding itself during this damn crowdless shows it's hard to gauge how much someone is over.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> That's subjective as the 800k average viewers are engaged enough to tune in each week.If Serious wrestling is what ppl wanted WWE would be doing that and NWA powerrr wouldn't be beaten by 300k or more viewers by aew dark..


We've gone through this before.

NWA Powerrr is an independent wrestling show using unsigned wrestlers. Their biggest star is probably Damien Sandow who is like 4-5 years off WWE. Dark is promoted on international television featuring guys from an international TV show. It's not a fair comparison.

Regardless though, Dark only beats Powerrr by 150,000 views or so.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The NWA also isn’t owned by a billionaire and is in the shadow of two goofy promotions.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Wood said:


> The NWA also isn’t owned by a billionaire and is in the shadow of two goofy promotions.


Except Corgan is a millionaire so they essentially have the same resources. And Billy is also very goofy


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Firefromthegods said:


> Except Corgan is a millionaire so they essentially have the same resources. And Billy is also very goofy


Corgan does not have the same resources as the Khans.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Except Corgan is a millionaire so they essentially have the same resources. And Billy is also very goofy


Billy doesn't want to dip into his net worth to fund the NWA though he wants it to be self sufficient. He allegedly funded the purchase of the NWA by doing concerts. He's not going to be the guy throwing large amounts of his net worth into the wrestling business.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Billy doesn't want to dip into his net worth to fund the NWA though he wants it to be self sufficient. He allegedly funded the purchase of the NWA by doing concerts. He's not going to be the guy throwing large amounts of his net worth into the wrestling business.


I was not aware of that. I just know his well off so he can be classed as a millionaire wrestling promotion owner if I'm being pedantic.

He honestly should cause nwa feels so rinky dink for a company with its lineage


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> I was not aware of that. I just know his well off so he can be classed as a millionaire wrestling promotion owner if I'm being pedantic.
> 
> He honestly should cause nwa feels so rinky dink for a company with its lineage


What do you think is rinky dink about it?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> What do you think is rinky dink about it?


Guys like murdoch being in any prominent position, that ridiculous karate gimmick. Yes as a fan of OC I'm a hypocrite I know but that gimmick shits me. Same issue with aews women division I only like one person that being kamile. I've got no one to feel attached too.

It's not that I hate nwa. One of my favorite promotions on the independent scene was nwa championship Hollywood and eli and cage had my favorite casket match of all time there. I've just seen guys like Kingston, homicide etc do things elsewhere better. 

I honestly can't quantify why it's not resonating with me, because it's not ridiculous moves and needless flips or garbage wrestling like czw or stupid like chikara and it's old school which considering I'm approaching 30 I like. Maybe it's just because I'm so used to stadium arena wrestling that intimacy like that just feels off?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Guys like murdoch being in any prominent position, that ridiculous karate gimmick. Yes as a fan of OC I'm a hypocrite I know but that gimmick shits me. Same issue with aews women division I only like one person that being kamile. I've got no one to feel attached too.
> 
> It's not that I hate nwa. One of my favorite promotions on the independent scene was nwa championship Hollywood and eli and cage had my favorite casket match of all time there. I've just seen guys like Kingston, homicide etc do things elsewhere better.
> 
> I honestly can't quantify why it's not resonating with me, because it's not ridiculous moves and needless flips or garbage wrestling like czw or stupid like chikara and it's old school which considering I'm approaching 30 I like. Maybe it's just because I'm so used to stadium arena wrestling that intimacy like that just feels off?


Yeah, it's definitely an acquired taste. I'm the same age as you but I've gone back to the territory days and enjoyed what the 70's and 80's had to offer so seeing it done in a modern style is appealing to me.

Trevor Murdoch for example is just a big brawler looking for a fight I really like that especially when he gets in there and just hits guys as hard as he can and is dominant. Stevens and Question Mark are comedy but comedy done right. Stupid foreign heel and Stevens making ridiculous claims about him and what he knows. Good stuff.

Women's division is a bit bland I agree but better than AEW's by far. Thunder Rosa is interesting and Melina is a recognisable face. If you're into flips and stuff it's definitely not for you though.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah, it's definitely an acquired taste. I'm the same age as you but I've gone back to the territory days and enjoyed what the 70's and 80's had to offer so seeing it done in a modern style is appealing to me.
> 
> Trevor Murdoch for example is just a big brawler looking for a fight I really like that especially when he gets in there and just hits guys as hard as he can and is dominant. Stevens and Question Mark are comedy but comedy done right. Stupid foreign heel and Stevens making ridiculous claims about him and what he knows. Good stuff.
> 
> Women's division is a bit bland I agree but better than AEW's by far. Thunder Rosa is interesting and Melina is a recognisable face. If you're into flips and stuff it's definitely not for you though.


I'm a variety guy. I like all aspects of professional wrestling. Except for supernatural stuff. I did love sparks though and dice is nice. Anderson and drake I saw their heyday in impact before that turned to crap. 

I check out powerr recaps so I'm aware of the stories I've just been unable to watch it for whatever reason


----------



## Domin (Jun 28, 2020)

Lets make this match happen











NEFW - Crowdfund


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> We are on a website debating pro wrestling sorry guys but we are the nerdest elite.
> 
> What you're describing is a social outcast and or straight loser or a character out of the movie nerds.
> 
> If you watch grown men in tights fake fight to a predetermined ending and still treat it like its real.....you're a nerd(myself included)


Proof that wrestling fans are nerds who actually hate wrestling. They only joined the crowd in the late 90s wanting to be part of the “cool kids club, except the cool kids left, the nerds still enjoy the shit, and they hope it is comically bad as a passive aggressive, “Heh heh. I knowwwww it is fake, but it is just so funny.”

They need the dumb comedy to justify them sitting in front of theirtelevision for 2 hours waiting on the one really great match.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Yeah, the outcomes are predetermined and many of the punches and kicks don't really affect the people on the receiving end but wrestling can still be cool because you can't fake many of the table spots, jumping off of high ladders, the stiff chair shots, the dives that many average men can't do, wrestlers being legit busted open and so on. Those are moves that I would describe as "cool." Just because you like wrestling doesn't automatically make you a nerd.

Unfortunately there are nerd wrestlers like Orange Cassidy who seem to like to try to drag down and mock wrestling with their foolish behavior but there are plenty of guys that make up for guys like him who view wrestling as an art and try to make it as realistic as possible.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

elidrakefan76 said:


> I think they are just trying to have Jericho give Cassidy a rub to get him more over. We'll see if he gets the upset win vs. Jericho at Fyterfest. If he does, that means that AEW has plans for him. If he loses, he'll probably fall back to being just another guy in the Best Friends group.


What will probably happen: Cassidy will give Jericho a run for his money, but Jericho will beat him in the end. That way, Cassidy gets a rub to get him over, as you say, but Jericho still retains his cred on top of the AEW roster. After all, I don't think they want a guy with a joke gimmick beating one of the top guys in the organization.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> What will probably happen: Cassidy will give Jericho a run for his money, but Jericho will beat him in the end. That way, Cassidy gets a rub to get him over, as you say, but Jericho still retains his cred on top of the AEW roster. After all, I don't think they want a guy with a joke gimmick beating one of the top guys in the organization.


It looks bad if the joke guy is even competitive though. Would be like Blue Meanie and Stone Cold Steve Austin going back and forth during Meanie's 1999 run in the WWF.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Yeah, the outcomes are predetermined and many of the punches and kicks don't really affect the people on the receiving end but wrestling can still be cool because you can't fake many of the table spots, jumping off of high ladders, the stiff chair shots, the dives that many average men can't do, wrestlers being legit busted open and so on. Those are moves that I would describe as "cool." Just because you like wrestling doesn't automatically make you a nerd.
> 
> Unfortunately there are nerd wrestlers like Orange Cassidy who seem to like to try to drag down and mock wrestling with their foolish behavior but there are plenty of guys that make up for guys like him who view wrestling as an art and try to make it as realistic as possible.


but going off ladders, through tables, chair shots etc then getting back up is not realistic.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

optikk sucks said:


> but going off ladders, through tables, chair shots etc then getting back up is not realistic.


Then maybe a lot of the wrestlers are superhuman or tough as nails then because you can't fake being slammed hard through a table, stiff chair shots and so on. Wrestling isn't totally fake.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Then maybe a lot of the wrestlers are superhuman or tough as nails then because you can't fake being slammed hard through a table, stiff chair shots and so on. Wrestling isn't totally fake.


going through a table is not realistic, no matter how you put it. the tables used in wrestling are gimmicked.

don't get me wrong; i love that shit. but i don't consider it as realistic.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

optikk sucks said:


> going through a table is not realistic, no matter how you put it.
> 
> don't get me wrong; i love that shit. but i don't consider it as realistic.


Well what do you call it then? In the old ECW, wrestlers used to be slammed through flaming tables and some wrestlers dove off of high balconies. Sabu had one of his biceps legit ripped open in a barbed wire match. Those are things you can't fake.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Some posters may laugh at me defending wrestling but my point is that not everything in wrestling is fake and there are a lot of things that aren't. It takes talent and athletic ability to do some of the aerial moves that they do.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Well what do you call it then? In the old ECW, wrestlers used to be slammed through flaming tables and some wrestlers dove off of high balconies. Those are things you can't fake.


there's nothing realistic about going through flamed tables and diving off balconies, then getting up, dusting yourself off, and getting back to work. I love wrestling for this, but it's not realistic.

Realism is MMA. Those guys fight for up to 25 minutes in rounds and cause genuine harm to each other - from knockouts to dislocations and broken bones.

Kurt Angle and Samoa Joe put up a hell of a "realistic" wrestling match in TNA. One of my fav matches from TNA.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> going through a table is not realistic, no matter how you put it. the tables used in wrestling are gimmicked.
> 
> don't get me wrong; i love that shit. but i don't consider it as realistic.


In WWE they clearly use the safest tables imaginable but not every table in wrestling is gimmicked. I've seen guys go through real actual tables and land on the metal parts under the table.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

optikk sucks said:


> there's nothing realistic about going through flamed tables and diving off balconies, then getting up, dusting yourself off, and getting back to work. I love wrestling for this, but it's not realistic.
> 
> Realism is MMA. Those guys fight for up to 25 minutes in rounds and cause genuine harm to each other - from knockouts to dislocations and broken bones.
> 
> Kurt Angle and Samoa Joe put up a hell of a "realistic" wrestling match in TNA. One of my fav matches from TNA.


A fair share of wrestlers have done MMA and have the toughness to transition to MMA if they really wanted to. A guy like Samoa Joe could definitely succeed in MMA. I've seen interviews with wrestlers who said that they preferred wrestling because they like to do promos/interviews which MMA doesn't really offer that much of.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

elidrakefan76 said:


> A fair share of wrestlers have done MMA and have the toughness to transition to MMA if they really wanted to. A guy like Samoa Joe could definitely succeed in MMA. I've seen interviews with wrestlers who said that they preferred wrestling because they like to do promos/interviews which MMA doesn't really offer that much of.


Joe? Because he throws a few MMA style kicks and punches around?

CM Punk is probably the best example of how a wrestler would go in MMA. He had a bit of a martial arts background, trained his ass off for a year and was done in the first.

Only wrestler that could've given MMA a real shake who never had was Kurt Angle. He obviously had the wrestling down so if in his physical prime he took a year to get back into wrestling shape and learn everything else he probably would've been competitive but he would make more in wrestling as well.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

elidrakefan76 said:


> A fair share of wrestlers have done MMA and have the toughness to transition to MMA if they really wanted to. A guy like Samoa Joe could definitely succeed in MMA. I've seen interviews with wrestlers who said that they preferred wrestling because they like to do promos/interviews which MMA doesn't really offer that much of.


Yeah that’s true. I mean UFC are in that promo/feud lane. Sometimes I wonder if their beefs are staged or real. They’ve got kayfabe nailed because the inring competition is definitely real.

Joe is a bit too old now, but yeah I could imagine him in his heyday dominating. Lesnar, Lashley and possibly Hager are three examples of those who made the transition flawlessly. Punk, not so much, but I think his age let him down [and that ridiculous hair]. But Punk looked horrendous. Cauliflower ear and everything. He didn’t do the “pro wrestlers are athletes too!!” quote any justice.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

My thought is to get him the hell away from Chris Jericho, MJF, Mox, Hangman, & Cody. They desperately need a crusierweight/X Division to showcase guys like OC, Darby, Jungle Boy, etc....

OC has a place in AEW but it isn't in the main event against Chris freaking Jericho.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

TKO Wrestling said:


> They desperately need a crusierweight/X Division to showcase guys like OC, Darby, Jungle Boy, etc....


They have one, it's called the TNT Championship and is currently held by Cody because he needed a belt.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> They have one, it's called the TNT Championship and is currently held by Cody because he needed a belt.


Cody fucking sucks.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It looks bad if the joke guy is even competitive though. Would be like Blue Meanie and Stone Cold Steve Austin going back and forth during Meanie's 1999 run in the WWF.


I can concede your point. Except in today's wrestling climate, I don't see it as that big of a deal. WWE has become so excruciatingly boring that I welcome some characters into the mix, even if they are a little silly. At least they're entertaining to a certain degree. In today's wrestling world, I'll take silly over boring any day of the week. In addition, Orange Cassidy can wrestle very well; Blue Meanie was just a fat blob. Also, Austin was a total superstar; his popularity was paralleled by very few in the history of wrestling. Although Jericho is one of the most popular guys in AEW, his popularity doesn't even come close to that of Austin back in the Attitude Era.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> They have one, it's called the TNT Championship and is currently held by Cody because he needed a belt.


I agree. A light heavyweight belt would be perfect for a guy like Cassidy to go after.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Chip Chipperson said:


> In WWE they clearly use the safest tables imaginable but not every table in wrestling is gimmicked. I've seen guys go through real actual tables and land on the metal parts under the table.


I’m glad someone pointed this out. Since when were all tables in wrestling gimmicked? This is like when people used to be so certain wrestling used fake blood.

And the point isn’t 100% realism, optikk. Nothing is ever going to be perfect. But that doesn’t mean you don’t try and get it as good as possible, and don’t just throw the idea of suspension of disbelief out the window



elidrakefan76 said:


> I agree. A light heavyweight belt would be perfect for a guy like Cassidy to go after.


Except he can’t really work and everyone works roughly the same indy hybrid style anyway.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

The Wood said:


> I’m glad someone pointed this out. Since when were all tables in wrestling gimmicked? This is like when people used to be so certain wrestling used fake blood.
> 
> And the point isn’t 100% realism, optikk. Nothing is ever going to be perfect. But that doesn’t mean you don’t try and get it as good as possible, and don’t just throw the idea of suspension of disbelief out the window
> 
> ...


I agree that his in-ring work leaves a lot to be desired but I can't see him ever even holding the TNT title. They need a light heavyweight belt for guys like Cassidy, Darby Allin, Sammy Guevara, Christopher Daniels, Kazarian, Scorpio Sky etc to go after.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> We've gone through this before.
> 
> NWA Powerrr is an independent wrestling show using unsigned wrestlers. Their biggest star is probably Damien Sandow who is like 4-5 years off WWE. Dark is promoted on international television featuring guys from an international TV show. It's not a fair comparison.
> 
> Regardless though, Dark only beats Powerrr by 150,000 views or so.


NWA powerrr is ok but it is kinda rinky dink but dark has low ass budget too but whatever agree to disagree I suppose 😉 


Yes raw,smackdown,nxt combined garner 4million viewers but that fanbase is largely only consuming WWE product nothing else regardless of what wrestling is on.

I dont care what company it is, you can right now switch AEW with any org they wouldn't be doing better its brand recognition and star power 2 things aew doesn't have alot of yet.Aew hasn't been around long and let's face it jericho and moxley are big time guys but outside of them who can you point to that fans would tune in for?.AEW is trying to build guys up which requires patience.

Aews philosophy has been to build it's own stars which obviously takes time I seen it with bellator it took a few years before people gave their homegrown talent the props they deserved.AEWis still finding itself during this damn crowdless shows it's hard to gauge how much someone is over.

They are trying it's still really early on


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> A fair share of wrestlers have done MMA and have the toughness to transition to MMA if they really wanted to. A guy like Samoa Joe could definitely succeed in MMA. I've seen interviews with wrestlers who said that they preferred wrestling because they like to do promos/interviews which MMA doesn't really offer that much of.


Samoa Joe would get absolutely destroyed in mma.Maybe in the 90s he coulda knocked out a bar brawler but watch WWF brawl for all to see how scary these guys really are lmao.Mma is a different animal not many are built for it.



optikk sucks said:


> Yeah that’s true. I mean UFC are in that promo/feud lane. Sometimes I wonder if their beefs are staged or real. They’ve got kayfabe nailed because the inring competition is definitely real.
> 
> Joe is a bit too old now, but yeah I could imagine him in his heyday dominating. Lesnar, Lashley and possibly Hager are three examples of those who made the transition flawlessly. Punk, not so much, but I think his age let him down [and that ridiculous hair]. But Punk looked horrendous. Cauliflower ear and everything. He didn’t do the “pro wrestlers are athletes too!!” quote any justice.



Since dumbass McGregor got popular everyone feels the need to hate each other before a fight it's not necessary and comes off forced alot of times trying to sell fights.


Joe is tough but that doesn't cut it in mma and hasn't since the early 90s joe would get mauled in any decent promotion.

Lesnar,sakuraba,inoki,Volk han, kazuyuki fujita are all examples of wrestlers who succeeded in mma but the thing is they all also had previous combat sports training.

Lashley fought straight bums and was exposed fighting a mediocre guy he's a big muscle head wrestler no cardio and no standup.

Hager has fought even worse competition then lashley he literally has only fought part time fighters it's a joke really tbh.

Cm punk is an absolute embarrassment he is HORRIBLE at mma.The guy got babied and still couldn't pull off a win.Dana literally told him where to train and hooked him up with the top trainers he was left to train for months before his debut and he looked god awful.In following fights he never got better.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

I would have liked to have seen Samoa Joe and Meng/Haku go at it in a shoot, bar style fight during their primes. Some of the best fighters are out of shape-looking guys.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> I would have liked to have seen Samoa Joe and Meng/Haku go at it in a shoot, bar style fight during their primes. Some of the best fighters are out of shape-looking guys.


Meng was a biter and eye gouger that fight would be over in seconds with joe bleeding from somewhere lol.

The best fighters are in shape and cut weight to fight the days of fedor emelianenko looking like a plumber but being the best in the world are long gone.

(Random trivia Did you know Dave batista had an mma fight?)


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Meng was a biter and eye gouger that fight would be over in seconds with joe bleeding from somewhere lol.
> 
> The best fighters are in shape and cut weight to fight the days of fedor emelianenko looking like a plumber but being the best in the world are long gone.
> 
> (Random trivia Did you know Dave batista had an mma fight?)


Fedor was my guy. I still have a Fedor t-shirt somewhere in my attic. Could you have imagined Fedor with someone like Bobby Lashley's physique? He wouldn't have looked right.


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Meng was a biter and eye gouger that fight would be over in seconds with joe bleeding from somewhere lol.
> 
> The best fighters are in shape and cut weight to fight the days of fedor emelianenko looking like a plumber but being the best in the world are long gone.
> 
> (Random trivia Did you know Dave batista had an mma fight?)


Yeah for the most part you are correct everyone outside of HWs are typically cutting weight and are extremely in shape.

Fedor is GOAT


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Fedor was my guy. I still have a Fedor t-shirt somewhere in my attic. Could you have imagined Fedor with someone like Bobby Lashley's physique? He wouldn't have looked right.


Fedor is a smaller HW in today's game hed be cutting to 205 but he is an oldschool overweight type guy hed fight anyone.

Body's like bobby lashleys dont work in mma the lactic acid kills them and they got no cardio.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Fedor was my guy. I still have a Fedor t-shirt somewhere in my attic. Could you have imagined Fedor with someone like Bobby Lashley's physique? He wouldn't have looked right.


I'm wearing a fedor shirt right now lol

Fedor won with speed a hulking physique wouldn't do anything for him.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

ECFuckinW said:


> Yeah for the most part you are correct everyone outside of HWs are typically cutting weight and are extremely in shape.
> 
> Fedor is GOAT


Last emperor all day baby lol

Yeah hw is still half fat bastards too lazy to cut and actual big athletes.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I'm wearing a fedor shirt right now lol
> 
> Fedor won with speed a hulking physique wouldn't do anything for him.


Mine says "Nobody beats me" with a big #1 and half of Fedor's face on it. I bought it about 8 years ago.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Mine says "Nobody beats me" with a big #1 and half of Fedor's face on it. I bought it about 8 years ago.


Mines ash grey says team fedor on front with him sitting in a game of thrones style throne underneath says last emperor this ones brand new.I also got 2 of his affliction shirts one is signed.

Have a pair of signed gloves,his book,his training videos, and I'm looking into buying a used mouthpiece.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Cool. Fedor was unstoppable in his prime. He never had the best physique but he really knew what he was doing.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Cool. Fedor was unstoppable in his prime. He never had the best physique but he really knew what he was doing.


Actually if you look at his early pride days going into his prime he was around 220-230 he had a great physique his arms, shoukders,bsck were jacked hes never had a 6 pack but he was in shape and go longer then the big muscle heads.

Fedor only trained/trains the old Russian way no machine work just weight training,sparring,and cardio work its amazing the results he has come out with.


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

he is being over exposed. He's entertaining but should be restricted and not against the biggest name in the company.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

It's funny how this thread went from discussing Orange Cassidy to discussing Fedor. Talk about 2 polar opposites, lol.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> It's funny how this thread went from discussing Orange Cassidy to discussing Fedor. Talk about 2 polar opposites, lol.


If you think about they aren't polar opposites at all.

Fedor was known for being emotionless especially in his walkouts he rarely did much never cracked a smile or reacted to his opponent at all......almost like he wasnt trying or luring his opponent into a trap......hmmmm sound familiar?


----------

